

How much should I pay them? - edoceo

I&#x27;m looking at hiring students, still in University (Junior, Senior) for part time coding. JS, PHP, Python web app work.
I know I&#x27;ll have to spend some time training, I&#x27;m comfortable with this and have done before.
We&#x27;re in USA, a &quot;top 20&quot; metro area.
What do you think I should pay per hour?
======
dangrossman
Here in Philadelphia, software developer interns are typically paid $15-25 per
hour. Drexel University runs one of the nation's largest coop programs
(required work experience as part of the degree), and the employers that work
with them to list jobs for students pay an average of $16,000 for 6 months
across all majors. Most of the majors with a coop requirement are engineering
related, including CS.

------
xiaoma
One of my friends is now a sophomore at Berkeley with some good hacking skills
and he made about 8k/month at a start-up over this past summer in SF. He does
iOS and JS.

That would be about $65/hour based on his hours.

------
cldellow
The university of Waterloo publishes the salary ranges and averages for its
students [1]. You want math or engineering, work terms 4 or higher.

The ranges cover mom and pop shops in small towns as well as big tech
companies in Silicon Valley. Hopefully it's a good starting point!

[1]: [https://uwaterloo.ca/co-operative-education/hourly-
earnings-...](https://uwaterloo.ca/co-operative-education/hourly-earnings-
information-jan-dec-2013)

------
Zergy
My Coop while I was a Georgia Tech student payed 16.50$ to start out. The
people I knew who did some free lance or part time development charged or were
payed between 10$ to 30$ depending on their reputation.

------
iends
I was paid $18-$24/hr as an developer intern in college in Raleigh, NC (about
5 years ago).

